
Apple's data centre in Ireland could increase its power consumption by 8.2% - _ati
http://www.businessinsider.in/Apples-data-centre-in-Ireland-could-increase-the-countrys-electricity-consumption-by-8-2/articleshow/51877023.cms
======
emmet
Ok great. Making 8.2% of our consumption run on renewables is a step in the
right direction. If Apple are planning on generating this themselves then even
better. I can't see a downside to this.

